# شرح لالية البحث لمواضيع الملتقى .



## شكرى محمد نورى (11 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم .

اخواني وزملائي الأعضاء قبل الشروع بكتابة موضوع ما لأجل اطلاع الأعضاء المشاركون عليه.

وايضا هناك من يريد الأطلاع على موضوع معين يكون محط رغبته فما عليه الى ان يلم بطريقة للألية 

البحث لتوفير الجهد والوقت .

انقر على كلمة ارشيفالتي تكون في اسفل كل صفحة ثم اختر الهندسة الطبية ستجد جميع المواضيع المطروحة في القسم .

اضغط على الموضوع الذي يناسبك الاطلاع عليه .

امل ان تكون الطريقة سهلة وسريعة .

البغدادي .:55:


----------

